

Ask HN: Anyone interested in becoming the second co-founder of my startup? - botolo

Hello Friends,<p>I have developed a couple of (I think) extremely interesting ideas for new startups in the field of social networking and I am looking for a hacker willing to become the second co-founder together with me.<p>The idea is to develop a beta of the idea, see if it gets traction and then seek funding (or maybe apply to Y Combinator).<p>Anyone interested?
======
techteam
We are also on a somewhat similar quest. As a small tech team, we are looking
for a business co-founder with a great idea to start something new:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3174188>

------
botolo
Thanks a lot for all the replies, I will email personally anyone who posts a
comment here and shows interest. I don't personally use anything yet, as I am
not a coder, I have just developed the idea :-)

------
willpower101
Do you live in the valley? What do you bring to the table besides an idea? (my
email is in my profile.)

------
codabrink
Do you use Rails? Email me at my username at gmail.

------
macca321
In what way have you 'developed' your ideas?

------
sreeprasad
do you use jquery,Rails ? Is it mobile based social or web based ? Please
email me at sreeprasad.sp@gmail.com

